# [SOLVED] glftpd + tls

## Lymf

Well, I've search on the forums but didn't find the answer to my question...

I just pass from glftpd 1.28 to 1.30 with emerge -u glftpd and it installed me too glftpd-tls...

and now, when I try to login I get this :

```
Connecting to ftp

Connected to ftp -> IP=xxxxxx PORT=xxx

Ident Request: xxxxxx

530 TLS subsystem failed. Check /var/log (syslog) for details...

Connection failed
```

how can i make it working, how can i disable this tls, because i don't really need it

Thx

PS : Should I say that I'm a noob ?  :Very Happy: Last edited by Lymf on Sat Nov 22, 2003 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lymf

found it by myself   :Wink: 

----------

## eltech

not that i have this problem .. but why dont you share how you figured it out? its a good idea when you are part of a forum group to share how you solved your problem. whether it was you alone or with help ..

----------

## Lymf

Well, 

Create a key with :

```
./glpftpd/create_server.key.sh NAME
```

Add this line to the glftpd file in /etc/xinet.d/ where ftpd-dsa.pem is the key you just create

```
-z cert=/path/ftpd-dsa.pem
```

Restart xinet

```
killall -USR2 xinetd
```

I think it's all i did...

----------

## eltech

 :Wink: 

----------

## SpanKY

please try glftpd-1.32 (glftpd-tls has been integrated with glftpd now)

it should go a lot smoother

----------

## eltech

 *SpanKY wrote:*   

> please try glftpd-1.32 (glftpd-tls has been integrated with glftpd now)
> 
> it should go a lot smoother

 where is the ebuild for the version you are talking about?

Nevermind .. forgot about that thing called emerge sync

----------

## eltech

did the upgrading .. running new baselayout .. zipscript still wont work ..

----------

## digitalsy

I don't know how you upgraded glftpd to 1.32 through emerge because the latest that my emerge sees is 1.30, it's not masked or anything.  I installed it from source from www.glftpd.com. I suggest you try doing this as the 1.30 ebuild didn't work for me either, the source install worked flawlessly, even though I can't connect from the internet to it (glftpd is on an internal machine behind a router) but that's a special setup I have to figure out... 

try installing from source manually.

-digi

----------

## eltech

# emerge sync

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge -up glftpd

You try that? besides my problem is with the zipscript not being able to process .. everything else works fine .. TLS, etc ..

----------

## SpanKY

i'll admit the 1.30 ebuild sucked hard but 1.32 should have everything fixed

----------

## eltech

If this is so .. why isnt my zipscript functions working? i still get the same error

----------

## SpanKY

your bug is not glftpd related but baselayout/xinetd related

if you search the forums you'll find threads about it ... or just look at this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25754

----------

